# Cleaning of Corroded neutral bar?



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

If I have seen corrosion, I have replaced the panel, or breaker. However in this 800 amp 3 phase panel, the customer wants to clean the corrosion if possible. The corrosion is not bad at all, just a few white specs here and there. Any recommendations?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoodelectrician said:


> If I have seen corrosion, I have replaced the panel, or breaker. However in this 800 amp 3 phase panel, the customer wants to clean the corrosion if possible. The corrosion is not bad at all, just a few white specs here and there. Any recommendations?


Try this....
http://www.amazon.com/Stoner-94133-Electrical-Cleaner-Lubricant/dp/B002M2FQN0


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Try this....
> http://www.amazon.com/Stoner-94133-Electrical-Cleaner-Lubricant/dp/B002M2FQN0


Is that similar to WD40? Do you have this here in the states?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> Is that similar to WD40? Do you have this here in the states?


Yes we have WD 40 Hear in the States,,,That stuff is for Electrical i would not use WD 40 for that though.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes we have WD 40 Hear in the States,,,That stuff is for Electrical i would not use WD 40 for that though.


We do have something similar in the UK but I can't think what it's called..


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I got some similar electrical cleaner and a wire brush, and everything cleaned up real nice.
Thanks


----------

